# Moving to Georgia



## Dcarr (Jan 23, 2013)

I currently work in Fl as an Emt-B . Was considering moving to Georgia but was wondering what the process is. I am a FL certified and NREMT level EMT B. do I have to retest or what is the process? Any and all help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance ,
D


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 23, 2013)

Georgia uses the NREMT test as the state test, so as long as you are still NREMT certified then you should be good to go. You will just need to send your NREMT cert to the GA state office of EMS, and they should send you your new license. I am not to sure on how long it takes them though.


----------



## heresay (Jan 24, 2013)

Just a heads up, Georgia doesn't really utilize Basics. Most places require that you are at least an advanced. Good luck on your move!


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 24, 2013)

heresay said:


> Just a heads up, Georgia doesn't really utilize Basics. Most places require that you are at least an advanced. Good luck on your move!



It is true that you will not get a job at an emergency service as an EMT-B. You can get a job at a transport service I know a few EMT-B's that work for them. So you do have at least one option.


----------



## ThatPrivate (Jan 25, 2013)

Is it the same for the NREMT paramedic exam?


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 26, 2013)

ThatPrivate said:


> Is it the same for the NREMT paramedic exam?


Yes, Georgia has no state exam they use the NREMT.


----------



## JoshMM (Feb 1, 2013)

I just moved here from Mississippi as a B.  I live in Peachtree City and let me tell you what everyone else has already told you.  B doesn't mean a thing here.  Its the same thing as EMR/First Responder here.  Most places won't even let you apply (Fire Departments) unless you have advanced.  I was ahead of the curve with B at my department since we did little medical stuff.  Here I am way behind the curve.  Go ahead and plan on getting Advanced.

--Josh


----------



## EMSforever (Feb 7, 2013)

JoshMM said:


> I just moved here from Mississippi as a B.  I live in Peachtree City and let me tell you what everyone else has already told you.  B doesn't mean a thing here.  Its the same thing as EMR/First Responder here.  Most places won't even let you apply (Fire Departments) unless you have advanced.  I was ahead of the curve with B at my department since we did little medical stuff.  Here I am way behind the curve.  Go ahead and plan on getting Advanced.
> 
> --Josh



Theres a few departments around that still hire EMT's, although they will probably push you to go advanced and youve got a much better shot with advanced. Im pretty sure Bartow utilizes EMT's still, and a few non-emergencys like Amtran.


----------



## GaMedic (Feb 28, 2013)

As stated above EMT-Basic doesn't mean jack here. But those that stated places will only hire AEMT's are incorrect. Intermediates are fine, but keep in mind if you work most places in the Metro area. Rural/Metro,Metro Atlanta and I even think Central and Pucket EMS have all moved to Intermediates or AEMT's are nothing more than drivers. As far as Grady goes I don't know their stance on the use of EMTs. I know for a fact that Rural/Metro and Metro Atlanta wont allow Intermediates or AEMT to tech calls because I have a buddies that work at both. Good luck


----------



## GaMedic (Feb 28, 2013)

EMSforever said:


> Theres a few departments around that still hire EMT's, although they will probably push you to go advanced and youve got a much better shot with advanced. Im pretty sure Bartow utilizes EMT's still, and a few non-emergencys like Amtran.




Heard through the grapevine that Bartow is in trouble. Far as Amtran goes yes they do because they are a transport service. Services I know for a fact that use EMTs on ALS and BLS trucks:

Bartow (for now)
Floyd
Gordon
Amtran
Central
Whitfield
Murray
UMR

Edit: Oops forgot: Redmond and Angel


----------



## JoshMM (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry, I should have stated clearer....Most of the highest paying fire departments in my area have minimum requirements of AEMT just to apply.

--Josh


----------



## Squad-6 (Jul 29, 2013)

GaMedic said:


> Heard through the grapevine that Bartow is in trouble. Far as Amtran goes yes they do because they are a transport service. Services I know for a fact that use EMTs on ALS and BLS trucks:
> 
> Bartow (for now)
> Floyd
> ...



Amtran & UMR are the only ones on this list that use Basics. This is because they do not do 911 calls. The rest it is a minimum of EMT Intermediate. I do not even think that the Region 1 EMS office allows basics to work 911 trucks.


----------

